# Vos Animaux > Chiens >  probleme d'agressivité avec ma chienne

## rifas

bonjour à tous , 
je viens ici pour trouver des conseils concernnant ma chienne , c'est une cané corso de 13 ans , actuellement sous rymadil pour de l'arthrose , depuis près de deux mois , elle s'attaque sans aucune raison (enfin que je ne perçois pas) à mon autre chienne (qui est beaucoup plus petite) , ce sont des attaques supers violentes , çà empire de jour en jour .
il faut savoir qu'elles ont grandi ensemble et se sont toujours très très bien entendu .
je pleure tous les soirs car je ne comprends pas , le veto me dit que c'est l'age et sans doute l'arthrose qui la rend agressive .
ma petite chienne commence à morfler , elle reste prostrer dans un coin de la maison de peur de subir les foudres de ma cané corso , j'essaye de chercher des causes et des solutions , j'avoue que je suis epuisée (vivant seule avec mes deux chiennes c'est très dur de gerer ces 60 kg quand elle attaque) et surtout mon entourage me dit que je vais finir par etre blesser , ce qui a deja été le cas mais très légèrement .
voilà en dehors de çà pour 13 ans elle est en forme , elle joue et elle mange normalement , et ne semble pas souffrir plus que çà de son arthrose , le veto ou mon entourage commence a me conseiller tout doucement d'arreter là pour ma securité et surtout celle de ma deuxieme chienne mais je n'arrive pas à m'y resoudre car je l'aime plus que tout malgré sa façon d'agir que je ne reconnais pas .
peut etre certaines d'entre vous avez deja vecu ce genre de chose , comment l'avez vous gerer ? je voudrais trouver une solution pour pas que mon autre chienne déprime car là c'est plus possible  :Frown: 
merci à vous

- - - Mise à jour - - -

je precise que ces attaques sont très nombreuses , pas juste une fois de temps en temps ::

----------


## surmulot

Ta chienne est tres agee pour un grand chien et devient peut etre senile en plus de souffrir de son arthrose. La senilite peut generer de l'agressivite comme chez les humains. Les organes sensoriels s'emoussent aussi ds le grand age c'est un tout a prendre en consideration

----------


## rifas

oui je sais bien  :Frown:  j'essaye de me dire que je dois prendre une decision mais je n'y arrive pas

----------


## borneo

Il faut penser à ta 2e chienne. Et si elle la tue ?

Moi, je tenterais un traitement anti-dépresseur pour la vielle chienne, en dernier recours (clomicalm). Je pense qu'elle perd la boule, ça peut l'aider. Tente ça avant de penser à l'euthanasie.

Mais fais quelque chose. Ton autre chienne ne mérite pas ça. Et puis sépare-les dans la maison dès à présent.

----------


## rifas

le veto m'en a parlé mais il m'a dit que ce traitement allait mettre quand meme du temps à agir donc que pour lui ce n'etait pas forcement la solution
si elle perdait la boule elle serait agressive avec moi aussi c'est çà que j'ai du mal à saisir , pourquoi contre celle avec qui elle s'entendait si bien et oui je pense  mon autre chienne je ne fais même que çà je me sens extrêmement coupable de lui imposer çà , merci pour vos reponses

----------


## soniaidir

.

----------


## rifas

il me conseille d'arreter , a l'age qu'elle a il ne peut pas faire de miracle  :Frown:

----------


## borneo

> le veto m'en a parlé mais il m'a dit que ce traitement allait mettre quand meme du temps à agir donc que pour lui ce n'etait pas forcement la solution
> si elle perdait la boule elle serait agressive avec moi aussi c'est çà que j'ai du mal à saisir , pourquoi contre celle avec qui elle s'entendait si bien et oui je pense  mon autre chienne je ne fais même que çà je me sens extrêmement coupable de lui imposer çà , merci pour vos reponses


Mon vieux chien, qui faisait une grave dépression, a eu son comportement modifié immédiatement avec le clomicalm. D'angoissé, il est redevenu le chien heureux de vivre qu'il était avant. Il s'est même remis à jouer. Du jour où il l'a pris, ça a été le jour et la nuit.

----------


## majoliemeute

> si elle perdait la boule elle serait agressive avec moi aussi



ça risque peut être d arriver d un jour à l autre...
 :: 

Le dogue argentin d un de mes amis a fini comme ça. .. âgé,  il s est retourné sans raison sur son maître, sans prévenir,  rien... alors que ça avait toujours été une crème avec n importe qui ..
Le vétérinaire a dit que c était l âge... certaines parties du cerveau sont parfois touchées avant d autres...
bref ils n ont pas eu le choix.....

----------


## ARAMIS1

bonsoir je pensais  aussi a la senilite qui rend agressif meme les humains et la plupar du temps les traitement font effet tre peu de temps  ou pas du tout

----------


## beapat

y'a un médoc pour oxygéner le cerveau, ce serait peut être utile d'essayer, je n'ai plus le nom du médoc en tête mais le véto le saura, bizarre même qu'il n'en ai pas parlé

----------


## chanloue

candilat ??

----------


## sylviana

Aucune possibilité de les séparer?

----------


## borneo

Le candilat, comme l'homéopathie et les plantes, ça n'a pas d'efficacité immédiate. Dans bien des cas, ça n'a pas d'efficacité du tout. 
Dans le cas présent, je pense qu'il faut UN VRAI TRAITEMENT. Quitte à ce que la chienne soit un peu shootée, car il y a vraiment danger pour l'autre chien.

----------


## inari

Tu es véto Bornéo ? 
Je pense pas qu'on puisse comparer le candilat à de l'homéopathie...

----------


## rifas

Je pense qu'elle devient assez exclusive à vivre seule avec moi alors j'ai une apprehension sur le retour de ma deuxieme louloute mais je me trompe peut etre ...
Oui je crois qu'elle a une sacrée envie de vivre , çà me donne aussi une belle leçon il ne faut jamais baisser les bras , quand je la vois m'amener ces jouets en remuant son petit bout de queue çà me fait dire que j'ai pris les bonnes décisions même si c'etait et que c'est toujours très difficile pour moi

----------


## Rose78

Elle est belle  :: 
Peut-être qu'elle a besoin de calme ? La petite est remuante ?

----------


## phacélie

et en plus elle joue encore 
elle ne fait vraiment pas son âge.  :Smile: 

tu n'oses même pas essayer une rencontre en terrain neutre avec ta petite ?

----------


## rifas

Non la plus jeune n'est pas remuante et surtout elle ne l'embêtait jamais ! Et oui je vais les mettre en contact sûrement ce week end j'espère qu'elles ne sentiront pas mon stress ...

----------


## chanloue

rescue fleur de Bach pour tout le monde à partir de ce soir ?? toi surtout pour tenter d êtee plus décontractée ??

----------


## phacélie

oui, facile à dire et moins à faire mais  toi surtout essaie d'être décontractée avant la rencontre, les toutou(ne)s sont  tellement capables de ressentir ce que nous ressentons que ça fausserait leur retrouvailles  si tu ne l'étais pas .... respire à fond, lentement aussi, ça aide   ::

----------


## rifas

Merci  :Smile:  je vous dirais comment se passe les retrouvailles

----------


## rifas

La FA m'a appelé pour me dire que ma chienne avait l'il très rouge et une tâche blanche sur l'il je suis allée la chercher et suis parti chez veto , résultat infiltration au niveau de la cornée , qui peut être du a l'âge , a un choc , a plein de truc , et une petite conjonctivite pour couronner le tout . Pour l'infiltration le veto me dit qu'il n'y a rien a faire , que la tâche ne partira pas et que ça peut même s'étendre a l'autre il , mais que ce n'est pas douloureux et que ça n'altère pas la vue . J'espère qu'il ne se trompe pas il manquerait plus que ça . Voilà un gros raz le bol la .

----------


## chanloue

holala... pauvre jeune toutoune et pauvre toi... comme si tu n avais pas déjà assez de souci comme ça... courage pour tout...

----------


## soniaidir

Tant mieux s'il n'y a pas de douleur ni une baisse de sa vue, après si tu as des doutes,  tu peux voir un spécialiste, ophtalmologue pour chien.

----------


## rifas

Un vétérinaire comportementaliste vient lundi soir a la maison , je vais donc récupérer ma jeune chienne afin qu'elle puisse voir comment ça se passe entre elles deux , je croise les doigts

----------


## Rose78

Plein d'ondes positives pour toi

Courage...

----------


## rifas

Le veto d'urgence  est venu a la maison ce matin pour ma petite vieille , elle est parti rejoindre les anges  :Frown:  elle a fait une hémorragie interne je n'ai pas souhaite m'acharner en la voyant en souffrance . Voilà maintenant ça va être très très dur sans elle je suis un peu anéanti . Je l'aimais tellement . Merci a vous toutes pour vos messages qui m'ont aide a aller de l'avant ces dernières semaines .

----------


## chanloue

ho Rifas... atterrée de lire cela... courage beaucoup de courage à toi... repose en paix  pauvre toutoune devenue trop âgée pour lutter...
c est une bonne chose dans cette tristesse que tu aies pu profiter d elle en solo ces derniers temps..

----------


## beapat

c'est difficile pendant deux semaines, mais ca passe.
tout ce qui vit meurt un jour, et pour elle il était temps
tu a fait tout ce que tu pouvais
elle est morte de vieillesse, personne ne l'a tuer, tu ne peux en vouloir à personne.

tu peux récupérer ton autre chienne, au moins tu ne sera pas seule, même si l'un ne remplace pas l'autre

----------


## ARAMIS1

meme tres agés ils partent toujours trop vite:je suis peinée de ces tristes nouvelles! bon courage a toi

----------


## sundae

Bon courage en ces moments très diffficiles. Il faut se dire qu'au moins elle a passé ses derniers jours rien qu'avec toi et de ce fait était sans doute plus détendue, et elle est partie en emmenant avec elle avec tout l'amour que tu lui portais.

----------


## rifas

Merci

----------


## Houitie

Beaucoup de courage !

----------


## Nieggue

Désolée pour toi, rifas   Bon courage !

----------


## Rose78

Oh flûte alors !!

Chanloue a raison, tu as pu lui donner toute ton attention, tout ton amour et toute ta tendresse durant ces derniers jours.

Bon courage ::

----------


## Yummy63

Courage dans ce moment difficile...

----------


## rifas

J'ai recupere ma petite , elle est assez perturbée pour le moment elle chouine beaucoup et a l'air malheureuse , ça fait beaucoup de changement pour elle tout ça , j'espère que ça va se tasser parce que outre le fait que mon autre chienne me manque horriblement c'est très dur de la voir comme ça , sans repère .

----------


## chanloue

à elle aussi, malgré les heurts, ta toutoune disparue va manquer... une réadaptation supplémentaire pour elle...

----------


## Rose78

Patience.. Tout va rentrer dans l'ordre avec la petite aussi. Si tu as le temps, faire des ballades avec elle, enfin si le temps le permets parce qu'ici, commence à faire sacrément chaud. Et des tas de câlins

----------


## rifas

Oui quand elle est en ballade tout se passe bien , mais a la maison elle est triste , elle n'a jamais vécu sans autre chien , même la Fa avait une autre chienne alors elle tourne en rond , sinon elle est au panier avec un regard triste et je dois ruser pour réussir a la faire manger sinon elle n'avale rien je ne sais pas si elle se fera a cette situation , c'est récent je sais mais son état m'inquiète quand même

----------


## soniaidir

Ta chienne souffre sûrement de l'absence de ton autre chienne  et elle doit ressentir que tu le vis mal, il faut un peu de temps avant que ça aille mieux pour vous deux. Profites de la promener le plus possible puisque cela lui fait du bien. Elle doit être aussi un peu perdue, ne pas comprendre non plus pourquoi elle est partie quelques temps,  d'ici quelques jours, elle aura retrouver ses repères et je pense qu'elle ira mieux sinon, peut être lui donner un traitement homéopathie pour l'aider si dans quelques jours, cela ne s'arrange pas ou voir le vétérinaire. Courage à toi.

----------


## rifas

Merci pour vos conseils , il n'y a pour le moment pas d'amélioration elle est éteinte malgré tout ce que je tente pour qu'elle retrouve la joie de vivre qui la caractérisait avant tout cela , je prends beaucoup sur moi pour ne pas lui faire ressentir que je suis triste mais je suppose qu'elle le sent , l'autre soir j'ai craqué et me suis mise a pleurer , elle est arrivée directement et s'est mise dans mes bras . J'ai pris la décision de devenir famille d'accueil , pas d'adoption car je ne suis pas prête et ne sais pas si je le serais un jour , mais au moins je mettrais un Loulou a l'abri le temps qu'il trouve sa famille et j'espère aussi que ça redonnera l'envie a ma chienne de jouer et de manger ..

----------


## ARAMIS1

bonjour tres bonne idee d'etre fa: si tu cheches une asso je reponds présente pour quatre pattes tendresse

----------


## chanloue

je vais jouer les rabats-joie... je me demande après le traumatisme de la jeune toutoune si l idée de faire FA, donc des chiens qui viennent mais qui de nouveau l abandonnent est une bonne idée... ça risque d être difficile pour elle ces abandons successifs... simple idée (ou trop d anthropomorphisme !)

----------


## rifas

Chanloue non ce n'est pas rabat-joie  j'y ai pense oui , ma chienne ne mange plus rien et reste toute la journée dans son panier , malgré l'amour les câlins que je lui apporte , ça fait 1 semaine maintenant et il n'y a absolument aucune amélioration , je connais ma chienne je ressens qu'elle se laisse partir , quand je l'ai adopté au refuge elle n'était pas sevré , c'est ma cane corso qui a fait son éducation , un lien incroyable s'était établi entre elle d'eux , malgré toutes les semaines compliquées de la fin . Alors j'avoue j'ai peur qu'elle ne se relève pas car elle est extrêmement sensible et l'idée de la FA m'est venu car ça faisait très longtemps que j'y songeais mais c'était impossible avec ma cane corso  , et aussi car j'espère que ça permettra a ma chienne de retrouver un peu de joie de vivre et qu'elle recommencera a manger . Par contre même si je ne suis pas du tout dans une optique d'adoption car la perte de ma chienne est bien trop récente , si je vois que la petite souffre du fait qu'un Loulou arrive et puis laisse sa place a un autre et bien j'ouvrirais ma porte définitivement a un nouveau chien , je veux aider ceux qui en ont besoin et je veux le bien de ma chienne . Je n'ai pas la solution miracle , mais je sais que je ne prendrais pas le risque de la rendre encore plus triste qu'elle ne l'est déjà je l'aime trop pour ça .

----------


## beapat

pas anthropomorphique. les chiens qui partent et ceux de la famille c'est quand leur tour?

----------


## rifas

ma chienne reste avec moi et mon autre chienne nous a quitté  , je comprends pas  le sens de ton message ..

----------


## phacélie

oh, rifas  
ça n'efface pas la peine et le manque qu'on ressent en de telles circonstances mais ta toutoune est partie après avoir eu toute ton attention durant une belle longue vie 

pour la petite, en dehors de l'absence de l'autre et de ton chagrin, la chaleur y est aussi peut-être pour quelque-chose dans le fait qu'elle ne mange pas ?

----------


## beapat

> ma chienne reste avec moi et mon autre chienne nous a quitté  , je comprends pas  le sens de ton message ..


par rapport au FA, les chiens viennent et partent dans de nouvelle famille. mon chien en a vu passé plusieurs aucun n'est évidemment

----------


## rifas

Ce midi j'avais du monde a la maison et même si il fait quand même moins chaud , elle a repris vie , elle a mange , joué etc , donc je pense que non c'est vraiment de la déprime , je vis seule avec elle et la maison est plus que calme ...    Beapat comment ton chien vit les départs et les arrivées des loulous que tu prends en FA ? Ça m'intéresse  :Smile:

----------


## soniaidir

C'est bon si elle mange et joue, elle va vite reprendre.

----------


## Nieggue

Je n'ai pas d'expérience vraiment à moi, n'ayant jamais eu plusieurs chiens en même temps (petit appartement oblige !) mais, pour ce que j'ai pu voir chez différents amis qui aident des chiens en indépendant, mêmes les chiens qui ont tendance à créer des liens rapidement, fortement et/ou étroitement ne vivent pas trop mal les adoptions de leurs congénères.

Peut-être est-ce une vision anthropomorphique mais je pense que les chiens ressentent beaucoup de choses et qu'il faut leur faire confiance. Et, notamment, si leur copain est parti ailleurs ou s'il est parti au paradis des animaux. Je ne pense pas qu'ils le sentent d'eux-mêmes mais ils doivent le percevoir dans notre façon de nous comporter.

J'ai une tante qui fait de la PA en indépendante. Elle récupère les chiens errants ou que les maîtres maltraitent et lui cèdent volontairement (parfois contre un peu d'argent quand ça peut motiver les gens à lui céder, c'est peut-être envenimer le problème mais la question n'est pas là), les met en règle, castre/stérilise dès que ses finances le permettent, les sociabilise puis leur trouve un bon foyer. Une FA indépendante, en somme.

Elle a toujours traité ses chiens exactement comme ses FA. Pourtant, les chiens ne vivent pas du tout la même façon les départs des uns et des autres. Sur 50 ans, avec des dizaines de chiens, elle a toujours remarqué la même chose, ça m'étonnerait que ce soit du hasard. Son ou ses chien(s) vivent difficilement la séparation ou la mort d'une autre de ses chien(s). Par contre, ils vivent plutôt calmement le départ d'un chien FA. Ils sont un peu "mous" 2-3 jours puis ça passe. Quand c'était un chien à elle, ils étaient infernaux pendant une bonne dizaine de jours. Pour le décès, ça dépend des liens qu'ils avaient noués mais ils en ont généralement affectés peu importe qu'ils soient adoptés ou en FA (sauf, une fois, un dogue argentin très agressif, qui terrorisait les siens et qui était imprévisible, très gentil un instant, très violent un autre ; a posteriori, ma tante a appris que ça devait être un AVC pas repéré et traité à temps ; bref, qui les faisait vivre dans la crainte et qui a - c'est triste de le dire - plutôt causé du soulagement à son décès pour ses chiens).

Après, je pense que chez les chiens, c'est comme chez les humains (anthropomorphisme, bonjour !). Certains seront très attachés à leur "structure familiale" et n'aimeront pas le changement (dans un sens comme dans l'autre, ajout ou retrait) tandis que d'autres y seront indifférents (totalement ou partiellement : tant que tel(s) membre(s) reste(nt)).
Si les cochons d'inde sont capables de ce genre d'amour/désamour (j'ai un chon qui me gronde à chaque fois que je change un truc dans sa cage...), pourquoi pas les chiens ?

----------


## surmulot

Et les lapins aussi ! Tous les animaux proches de l'homme ..

----------


## soniaidir

Je pense aussi que dans une famille qui reçoit des chiens en attente d'adoption, les chiens de la maison s'y habituent et savent plus ou moins que ces chiens ne sont que de passage même si comme les humains, il peut y avoir plus de difficulté pour tel chien avec qui l'humain ou le chien a plus d'affinités. Et ça dépend vraiment des chiens, on a vu des chiens souffrir quand leurs maîtres sont décédés et avoir du mal à s'attacher à un autre maître et  l'absence peut être douloureuse pour certains. 

 On voit des chiens qui dépriment dans des spa quand ils sont séparés de leur copain de box. Le fait que le propriétaire peut être mal quand un chien s'en va, contribue à la douleur de l'autre chien. Actuellement Rifas ne se sent pas d'adopter mais il est fort possible que si elle s'attache à un chien en famille d'accueil, elle change d'avis.

----------


## ARAMIS1

bonjour, j'ai des chiens depuis longtemps tres longtemps l'un d'eux a fait une vraie depression a la mort de sa copine minette . deux autres ont vecu comme un petit couple la femelle s'est isolee qd le male s'est eteint un de mes chats nourrit de souris mes chiens malades au point de ne pouvoir aller dehors;
 je suis fa de trois chiens et j'en ai trois a moi. ils ont entre eux leurs codes de meute et leurs affinités .l'un d'eux part, un autre arrive et tout va bien: pas de panique dans la meute on fait beaucoup trop d'entropomorphisme mais les voir vivre les observer donne des lecons aux humains que nous sommes

----------


## rifas

Merci mille fois pour vos témoignages , je verrais comment ma chienne se comportera , ça ne peut pas être pire qu'actuellement vu qu'elle est totalement éteinte et je ne supporte pas cela , mais je pense qu'elle sent qu'au fond de moi je ne me sens pas bien , même si je ne lui montre pas , ils arrivent a percevoir des choses qu'un humain ne perçoit pas , c'est aussi ce qui fait leur beauté

----------

